# Coffee and cream- Free hat pattern



## ADyanne

Sorry it took so long to post this. I was having yardage issues.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher

Love it!


----------



## ladysjk

Wonderful..thank you!


----------



## wjeanc

Lovely hat. Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Very nice.


----------



## knezmom

Wow!


----------



## KopyKat

Thank you for this pattern, I really, really like it.


----------



## Zinzin

Very beautiful hat, more it is very sweet of you to share this with us for free. I felt like a x'mas present. I can imagine the joy of knitting it soon. Thanks. God bless.


----------



## DeniseCM

Lovely pattern, thanks for sharing.


----------



## janielha

I have been WAITING and WAITING!  Thank you so much for sharing. Beautiful pattern.


----------



## Rainebo

Nicely done! Thank you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Very cute hat... thank you!


----------



## shel01

Thank you x


----------



## pilotskeemsmom

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Pocahontas

You are so kind and generous. I LOVE the hat.
Thank you for this gift of design and creativity.


----------



## standsalonewolf

i'm not one for hats this one is on my downloads thank you
for your wonderful gift happy holidays to you and yours


----------



## Knittingkitty

It's very cute, beautiful knitting!


----------



## raindancer

Thank you very much! I love this hat! Can't wait to make it. Very sweet of you to share the pattern! Merry Christmas!


----------



## belleflower

ADyanne said:


> Sorry it took so long to post this. I was having yardage issues.


That is really retro looking. I really like itxx


----------



## cathie02664

Nice colorwork, great pattern


----------



## mollyannhad

Thanks what a nice hat!


----------



## pstabach

Love the hat! Thanks so much for your generosity in sharing your pattern - the pattern is now in my queue!


----------



## Sharon Lee

Thank you for the great hat pattern. I will start this after the holidays.


----------



## Gypsycream

Very chic


----------



## kammyv4

Thank you so much for this pattern, I think it is wonderful.


----------



## Coopwire

Thank you, Dyanne! I have saved it and it will be a part of my next year's Hats for the Homeless donation. Thanks again!


----------



## knitwitty

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE PATTERN. I will send you good wishes as we drive thru Raleigh on our way to Wilson for Christmas. My you have a blessed Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## qod

Love it!


----------



## elcue

Thank you for this gift. My son will like this. I am going to go start this right now! Happy Holidays.


----------



## Jean K

Love it! I am going to make it as a chemo cap for a dear friend. Thanks for sharing and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you!


----------



## ADyanne

elcue said:


> Thank you for this gift. My son will like this. I am going to go start this right now! Happy Holidays.


Please let me know how it turns out! Any questions about the pattern...just ask . Happy Holidays to you as well!


----------



## JCF

ADyanne said:


> Sorry it took so long to post this. I was having yardage issues.


I can download this pattern for printing but does anyone know how to save it to the computer for future reference? I keep trying but only get a little window with a clipboard. Help?
Joan


----------



## ADyanne

When you open the PDF file there should be an option to save.


----------



## ADyanne

In adobe reader there is a little computer disk on the top left. Click that to save.


----------



## MomPae

Thank you very much for generously sharing this pattern. It's a beautiful hat, one that I will be knitting for a chemo cap. 

Hope you and yours enjoy a wonderful, safe Christmas.


----------



## JCF

Got it! Thanks so much. Having been laid off/retired since '09 I've become a dinosaur about how to work computers. Use it or lose it, you know. Looking forward to making this hat. Most generous of you to let us have the pattern.


----------



## Pegsay

Thank you so much.


----------



## Vuksie

Thank you!!! Am teaching myself to knit via KP and Youtube, combined..this will be my first effort using two colors of yarn..can't wait to start it!!


----------



## elcue

I did start this shortly after my last post. I have never done a ribbed edge with slip stitches instead of purls. Nice to try something new.


----------



## Lisa574

Thanks so much for the pattern!


----------



## yona

Lovely hat. Thank you for posting.


----------



## oge designs

Great hat pattern


----------



## knitzandknotz

TawnyaFletcher said:


> Love it!


My thoughts exactly! And I'm from Annapolis no less


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Darling hat.

Thanks so much for generously sharing pattern.


----------



## elcue

I had to frog after a few rows and restart on a larger needle. I tend to work a bit tightly, plus my son has a "generous" head size! I really like the ribbing with the slipped stitches.it seems to go faster than purling.


----------



## patinjapan

Don`t be sorry. :  It`s very nice and very generous of you.
Thank you.

Patinjapan


----------



## SouthernGirl

Nice hat. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## ADyanne

elcue said:


> I had to frog after a few rows and restart on a larger needle. I tend to work a bit tightly, plus my son has a "generous" head size! I really like the ribbing with the slipped stitches.it seems to go faster than purling.


Do you mind my asking what yarn you are using?


----------



## elcue

I am using Plymouth Encore, worsted weight. It is working up nicely & is about half finished. Will post a pic when it is done. Thank you again for sharing your pattern.


----------



## kybrat

Thank you for the pattern, I love it!


----------



## vayankee

I fell in love with your hat design when I saw your original post - thank you so much for sharing it with us!


----------



## Byrdgal

Thanks. Beautiful hat!


----------



## elcue

Well, my sons have been home from school for break, so I got derailed for a while. But I did finish this fun little hat. A pleasure to make. Thanks again for sharing your pattern.


----------



## ADyanne

Very nice! Love the color choice!


----------



## ADyanne

Thank you for posting a pic of your hat


----------



## elcue

You're welcome. It is actually 2 shades of green, which doesn't show very well here.


----------



## atvoytas

Thank you very much I love this! I have been looking for a pattern for a cousin of mine. This fits his personality perfectly


----------



## ADyanne

atvoytas said:


> Thank you very much I love this! I have been looking for a pattern for a cousin of mine. This fits his personality perfectly


You're welcome. I hope he enjoys it. Please post a pic if you are able.


----------



## kimmyz

Cute! Thanks so much.


----------



## atvoytas

ADyanne said:


> You're welcome. I hope he enjoys it. Please post a pic if you are able.


Here it is! I posted other pictures in the picture section too
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-228438-1.html#4598612


----------



## ADyanne

atvoytas said:


> Here it is! I posted other pictures in the picture section too
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-228438-1.html#4598612


Love it!!! Thank you for posting!


----------

